# Long Expired Cheque.. Can it be cashed?



## Armada (3 Dec 2010)

Hi All, 

Bit of a long shot here but I found a cheque today that was never cashed. It was actually issued by FAS and is in punts. (2001)

Does anyone think at this late stage there would be any point in contacting Fas and asking for it to be re issued?

Its in the region of 1100 euro.


----------



## eastbono (3 Dec 2010)

You would need to contact Fas and ask them if the cheque could be re-issued. You probably will need to send them back the original cheque but take a photo copy of it first and record the cheque number. Good luck and would be interested to know how you get on with it.


----------



## pudds (3 Dec 2010)

I think you've got 2 chances....none and ****all...sorry....wish I could afford to leave cheques lying around like that.

Normally you only have six months to cash a cheque.


----------



## Armada (3 Dec 2010)

It was actually made out to a business... 

I really need to find out first if it was reissued at that time. The staff member who would have dealt with it has long since gone.

It was only when renovating an office it appeared from behind a built in cabinet.


----------



## WindUp (3 Dec 2010)

pudds said:


> I think you've got 2 chances....none and ****all...sorry....wish I could afford to leave cheques lying around like that.
> 
> Normally you only have six months to cash a cheque.



thats just convention really- there is no legal basis---try Fas---they are showing it as uncashed more then  likely!!!


----------



## Armada (3 Dec 2010)

WindUp said:


> thats just convention really- there is no legal basis---try Fas---they are showing it as uncashed more then likely!!!


 

Thank you... Thats what I would have thought too but as I said it probably is a long shot.

It actually was a grant towards providing a 13 week job for a young trainee. Ten years on that person is still employed full time by me so I don't feel too bad about pursuing it... given that it is Fas and thats about all I ever received from them.


----------



## pudds (3 Dec 2010)

WindUp said:


> thats just convention really- there is no legal basis---try Fas---they are showing it as uncashed more then  likely!!!




fair enuf but *10yrs on*...come on....everything has an end date....just like this government...but don't start me on that


Feels another court case or tribunal coming on


----------



## Papercut (4 Dec 2010)

Armada said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Bit of a long shot here but I found a cheque today that was never cashed. It was actually issued by FAS and is in punts. (2001)
> 
> ...


Ideally, the cheque should show up as outstanding in their bank reconciliations. More than likely at this stage the amount would have been moved, for accounting reasons, to some sort of suspense account, but the amount should still show up somewhere as not being cashed.

Whether or not it will show as still being owed to you is another matter, given the timelapse.

I can see no reason why you shouldn't follow this up. You have nothing to lose. If refused I would request a written explanation as to why.


----------



## WaterWater (4 Dec 2010)

Papercut said:


> I can see no reason why you shouldn't follow this up. You have nothing to lose. If refused I would request a written explanation as to why.


 
+1.  Follow it up.


----------



## Towger (4 Dec 2010)

Papercut said:


> Ideally, the cheque should show up as outstanding in their bank reconciliations.


 
 FAS... If they can lose a car in the accounts...


----------



## pudds (4 Dec 2010)

+2 by all means follow it up and good luck


----------



## pudds (11 Dec 2010)

Any luck?


----------



## Armada (12 Dec 2010)

Hi Pudds,

No luck (as expected)...

I was told that the cheque when expired after six months is written off if not claimed/reissued before that year end. 

I did ask for written confirmation of this via email but received nothing yet. 

If I am honest, given that the situation is highly unusual, I do believe the manager who made the call on it was really only trying to fob it off immediately as he was unsure how to handle the query. I was only dealing with an accounts clerk. 

Worth a shot anyway.. It would have part covered some of the lost wages paid out to staff due to the close of our business during the snow!

If and when I get the email from Fas I will post again.


----------



## pudds (12 Dec 2010)

thats a shame but kinda expected....never mind..chin up... onwards and upwards we all go


----------



## Armada (14 Dec 2010)

Below is an extract from the email which was sent to me...

"
 Normal banking arrangements dictate that a cheque 
is out of date 6 months from the date it was issued.  At least on an annual basis we 
write back any cheques that remain outstanding.  We are normally not in a position to 
reissue cheques that remain outstanding for such a long period of time particularly in 
the light of the statute of limitations.  In addition, the programme for which you have 
received funding may be closed thus preventing us from reopening and considering the 
request further.  Please supply details of original claim in writing to enable us to review 
the situation in the light of the above.
 "



Looks like the case is not over yet!


----------



## Papercut (8 Jan 2011)

Armada said:


> ''Please supply details of original claim in writing to enable us to review
> the situation in the light of the above."
> 
> Looks like the case is not over yet!


Perserverance pays, & considering the amount involved I would certainly follow it up & at least satisfy yourself that you've done absolutely everything possible to try to recover the money, especially considering that realistically you have nothing to lose at this stage & €1,100 to gain for a little time & effort.

Let us know the outcome & best of luck.


----------



## legal33 (13 Jan 2011)

deleted post


----------

